# Neon Tetras nipped tails



## Adnil (Apr 16, 2011)

Something is nibbling at the Neon's tail fins. I've got 6 neons in with 6 endlers and 1 male guppy in 10 gal. Everything seemed to be doing fine, but now I've noticed 2 neons have nibbled on tails.
Should I medicate to keep any bacteria at bay?
Will the fins grow back?

Tank is cycled and good water specs. All fish seem happy.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would suspect the male guppy is the culprit - I've heard they get pretty territorial. Just make sure there's enough hiding spots for the neons to get away and the guppy to stake out his territory, or consider donating the guppy. Also, look into dosing some aquarium salt to help the neons repair their fins. My favorite brand is API Aquarium Salt.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I've never had a guppy that would do any harm to a tetra but I've read posts about nasty male guppies. Are you sure it's being nipped and not fin rot? Fin rot doesn't often show up when water quality is good though.


----------



## Adnil (Apr 16, 2011)

Turned out it was fin rot. Looking much better now after some doctoring. Everyone is looking happy.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Glad you figured it out. I was also going to suggest the guppy. I've got male guppies and they are constantly shredding each others tails. They can be territorial.


----------

